# Monitors



## antaresia_boy (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey all.
I've been wanting to get a monitor of some sort for a while now, and I've been thinking I would love a lace monitor, but didn't think I could keep them outside in Melbourne until a few days ago I saw that others did. So, I have a few questions 
First off, who keeps lace monitors outside in Melbourne or places with similar climates (and would there be a more appropriate monitor for my place?)
If it was an outdoor enclosure, what else could I keep in the aviary? Water dragons? Blue tongues/stumpy tails? Turtles?
What sort of heating would I need to keep them comfortable?
Would they need to come inside for the winter?
Hehe, sorry for the list, just need to be able to sell this to the parents  well, appreciate any replies, I'm back to my good old friend google 
EDIT: If you think theres a more appropriate monitor for my area, please tell me!
James.


----------



## Laghairt (Jul 20, 2010)

You could never keep any other 'small' reptile with a Lace Monitor. Water dragons, Blue tongues/stumpy tails and possibly even small Turtles would end up as food. Lace Monitors are large and powerful predators.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 20, 2010)

mertens and mitchells on the other hand can be kept with turtles and waterdragons and even frillies, beardies and blueys


----------



## DonnB (Jul 20, 2010)

As mentioned. You cant keep anything with a lacie as it will soon be made into food. Also if you do plan to keep a lacie out doors in VIC, you will need to make a hotbox for it to spend its time in out of the cold. Aim for it to be around 35 - 40 degrees. Monitors love the heat but you need to maintain a safe temp for them as you dont want it to over heat either.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 20, 2010)

Did you say Lacies can over heat....


----------



## DonnB (Jul 21, 2010)

Any reptile has the possibility to overheat. Better to be safe than sorry dont you think? 
There is also the chance of contact burns if its to hot.


----------



## antaresia_boy (Jul 21, 2010)

hmm, thanks everyone. Still really just deciding what monitor to get. The snakes are nice, but I'm interested in trying something else now 
If I had a hotbox would i be able to keep basically any monitor outside as long as they had that to warm up? 
and...What would you suggest as a first time monitor? my mum found out how big laceys get and is suddenly less keen...
Thanks


----------



## jbowers (Jul 21, 2010)

Ackies are generally suggested as a good first time monitor. I'm after some though, so if you find someone who has them in melb PLEAAAASE let me know!


----------

